# Internet speed 16Mbps download seppd 1.5 ?



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey guys i cant help notice but my package say 16Mbps download and 2Mbps upload, then why do i get around 2000Kbps(2mbps) download speeds? Even the internet speed test say\
 20MBPS Download?


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2009)

Sounds about right.

Your internet is indeed running at 16 M*b*/s. That's 16 mega*bits* per second. Windows translates that speed into M*B*/s, or mega*bytes* per second. There are 8 bits in a byte, so divide 16 megabits by 8 to get 2 megabytes.


----------



## @RaXxaa@ (Dec 14, 2009)

Bieng ripped of again!


----------



## [AK]Zip (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep exactly where you should be. Don't trust those online tests if your speed gets high enough it won't be exactly accurate online. Below is what my internet tested, but when I do actual downloads/uploaded I am more like 26/24. Close enough I guess though.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

pfft i wish i had more upstream... im at like 1.5mb/s and it sucks.. whenever i upload a video to youtube my entire network is choked out.

that 20Mb/s is nice


----------

